# Noises that bug me !!!!!!!!!



## Ice512 (Oct 16, 2006)

Ok so theres this unsolvable sunroof rattle...now comes two things at once that bugs me

1. Sqeaking noises on the brakes..nothing special, jsut typical brakes squeaking noises, but what da hell ?!?! my car only got 22k on it !!!!!

2. Theres this "clunk" or "chunking" noise everytime the car stops from brake. You know how the car tips forward when you brake, then when ur car stop, it tips back down right ??
Then there is this noise comming from i dont know if the brakes or the suspension..

Goshhhh wut is wrong with this little jeep...


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Ice512 said:


> 1. Sqeaking noises on the brakes..nothing special, jsut typical brakes squeaking noises, but what da hell ?!?! my car only got 22k on it !!!!!


Possibly caused by excessive brake dust, give them a good clean and see if that solves the problem and make sure the wear metal indicators are still attached to the pads and are not bent.



> 2. Theres this "clunk" or "chunking" noise everytime the car stops from brake. You know how the car tips forward when you brake, then when ur car stop, it tips back down right ??
> Then there is this noise comming from i dont know if the brakes or the suspension..


Does this noise come on when you're about to stop the car on an incline and apply the handbrake and trying to get out the car? Is this when you hear it? If so, it is normal and associated with the hand-brake and not the suspension. The xtrail suspension (rear ones) do make screeching noises when the chassis flex, doesn't happen very often but it does happen.



> Goshhhh wut is wrong with this little jeep...


It's giving you trouble because you're insulting it and calling it a *JEEP* LOL


----------



## Ice512 (Oct 16, 2006)

aussietrail said:


> Possibly caused by excessive brake dust, give them a good clean and see if that solves the problem and make sure the wear metal indicators are still attached to the pads and are not bent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. HOPEFULLY it is the brake dust..

2. No it happens also on straight roads...bascially everytime when i press the brakes and it comes to a hault.

3. I'm gonna start calling it a POS since its more buggy than my old corolla which was literally trouble free and i paid over 6000 more for this ride.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Ice512 said:


> 2. No it happens also on straight roads...bascially everytime when i press the brakes and it comes to a hault.


I think it's related to issue #1 then, get the brakes checked out as well as the rotors.



> 3. I'm gonna start calling it a POS since its more buggy than my old corolla which was literally trouble free and i paid over 6000 more for this ride.


Don't give-up on it so soon mate, these problems are minor to what others had in theirs.


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

I had a whole box of noises a few months ago just before the service. Had a creak from the dash, a rattle in the boot, a squawk from the handbrake, and a squeak from the seat belt where it rubbed on the seat. Drove me nuts. 

They did the service but the only one they fixed was the handbrake squawk, which was something rubbing on a rubber cover. Now they've all gone of their own accord or at least I haven't heard them for a while. Is it magic or psychology? Will they all come back like a toothache now I've reminded myself?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Flynn,

One word mate, it's the *Weather!*

Having so many plastic parts and joints inside the exy they do contract and expand with heat and cold and this applies to having an air con on or the heater. I noticed these sounds more during winter with the heater on, in summer it's almost rattle free.


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

aussietrail said:


> Flynn,
> 
> One word mate, it's the *Weather!*


You're totally right J but I think psychology, in my case at least, has something to do with it too. I first noticed the dash rattle in the winter when the plastics were cold but was still bugging me when the service was due in June, our summer. It's now nearly Oct and colder again but I haven't noticed anything for a while. I think I was listening for noises just before the service and got tuned in to them. Similarly when it was new I was looking for any faults to get them fixed.

I found the most effective way to lose rattles was to put a dog-guard in the back. That rattles like mad but because _I_ put it there and can take it out it doesn't annoy me and I don't notice it. But because it's there it covers up any other noises. Maybe I should have a word with the doc.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

flynn said:


> Maybe I should have a word with the doc.


hahahaha  Yeah, just to make sure nothing else is rattling down there LOL


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

aussietrail said:


> hahahaha  Yeah, just to make sure nothing else is rattling down there LOL


 

I reckon the answer to all noise problem is:

a) Get a beefier radio, or
b) Get a dog-guard, or
c) Save your old chewing gum to wedge in a suitable place.

(Hope this gets added to the "technical fixes" list.  )


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

Ice512 said:


> 2. Theres this "clunk" or "chunking" noise everytime the car stops from brake. You know how the car tips forward when you brake, then when ur car stop, it tips back down right ??
> Then there is this noise comming from i dont know if the brakes or the suspension..


Are you able to 'rock' the car a little on the handbrake? Some X Trails seem to do this more than others. I get a clunk from the rear brakes and also the car 'rocks' a fair bit. I went in to a dealers and tested the 'rock' on a new one and it was the same. One day if I can be arsed I will strip the rear down and see what it's made of...


----------



## GFB (Oct 16, 2006)

*Centre armrest rattle solved*

Hallo guys

Just solved a little irritating, light vibratory rattle and thought it might help some other sole as well to know…

Traced it to the centre armrest cover; actually the male clip keeping it closed was sitting loosely in its recess. I unscrewed the cover top part, compressed the male snapfit legs and remove it. Then inserted some rubber in-between the two snapfit legs to force it back outwards to ensure a tighter fit. Worked in my case (unfortunately plastic has this habit of creeping with time/temperature). 

Regards
GFB


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

The only rattle from there that I ever had from that area was traced back to a fuse being left in there. Never re-installed at time of so-called PDI.
Yes, two years on and I'm still pissed about that.


----------



## babber (Sep 3, 2006)

Ice512 said:


> Ok so theres this unsolvable sunroof rattle...now comes two things at once that bugs me1



check out my thread :

http://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail/137082-sunroof-rattling-issue.html


----------

